# GUYS



## kundalini (Aug 11, 2008)

I was out Sunday doing a little shopping and decided to stop for a pint. As I sat there, the camera came out and I fired off a few snaps. You may have seen my thread *Man on a Mission* already. Anyway, I was looking over the uploaded images and the one below wasn't impressive at all to me.








But as I zoomed in to look around, I chuckled when I saw this. It just hit my funny bone.






The crop was more than 100%, so the quality is was it is.  I wanted to see if was funny to anyone else.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mullen (Aug 11, 2008)

Heh.. The cropped one looks like a movie poster or something.

The sign in the window makes the photo hilarious.. :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## kundalini (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Mullen & Corry for getting the punchline.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 14, 2008)

WTF was that?  I get some quick message that I can't read from my previous post and it doesn't show in the "New Posts" search.


----------

